# Good place for dry rock



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Im looking for some nice looking dry rock,

Anyone know any good places besides BRS.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Eco Reefer in Kitchener has nice dry rock and free shipping ot boot. http://www.eco-reefer.com/ I bought some and sand and quite happy.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Ive also seen some home-made stuff at oakville reef gallery, but never asked for prices


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah I saw that stuff the last time I was there.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> Eco Reefer in Kitchener has nice dry rock and free shipping ot boot. http://www.eco-reefer.com/ I bought some and sand and quite happy.


Free Shipping??? How come when I goto my cart it says I have to pay for it?


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Im going with Eco Rocs

I got a hold of him, 
Hes says they have the same supplier as brs.
LOL


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am curious as to the cycling of this type of rock, I hear mixed reports about the things stinking to high hell once you get it into water due to the fact there is still lots of die off on the rocks that has dried on thenm ... That would be the only thing that would make me stay away from the things.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

shiver905 said:


> Im going with Eco Rocs
> 
> I got a hold of him,
> Hes says they have the same supplier as brs.
> LOL


Yeah I've read somewhere they are from the same supplier as well.

I have some from BRS and it's not bad. Not as light as I thought it would be though.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Well... theres 'homemade' dry rock... which never had life in it to begin with...

And then theres 'live rock' that was left in deadly conditions (or left to dry)... this type of rock will have alot of rot and decay...

I would only stick with the 'homemade' dry rock or live rock


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It was... possibly a holiday special I had got in on? It didn't say it was a special just that shipping was included. I paid the price + taxes and that was it.


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

i bought some Torsten (owner of eco-reefer).

Great guy - runs the business as a hobby and has TONNES of rock in inventory right now. If you email him you might be able to go pick it up from him but shipping is not free. He has packages that include shipping with rock at a great price.

this is not base rock this is rock from reefs that have dried hundreds of years ago. I believe they have to dig through some sand pit to get them or something but dont quote me on that.

the rock is really clean but as with any rock you should give them a quick scrub to remove anything attached to them and then put them in your tank. the Eco reefer site has cycling and cleaning instructions if you are interested.


----------

